# ADA Amazonia granules and powder



## sebado (5 Sep 2012)

Hello.

I have a pets at home 30cm cube. I have put a 3litre bag of ADA amzonia granules in. It is about 2 inches deep and I can't get stems to hold and other plants often come loose.

I don't think the substrate is deep enough (JAC agrees) and have come across the powder version of ADA Amazonia.

I am not worried how long it takes to get the stuff bedded in (amonia spikes) and just want to make sure I am doing the best thing. I have read that the powder should be used as a base and also as a top substrate.

What are peoples opinion. Should I go for another 3l bag of granules or powder. My gut says to go for powder but I am not very experienced at this.

Thanks for your help.

sebado.....


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2012)

Are you trying to plant the tank while full of water? Are you using tweezers? 

There's very little difference in it in my experience, foreground plants don't seem to notice any difference and stay planted just as well in either. A bit more substrate might be an idea but I've planted in inch deep substrate in the past and not noticed the lifting off you're mentioning.


----------



## sebado (5 Sep 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Are you trying to plant the tank while full of water? Are you using tweezers?



I will drain it to about half an inch which is what I have been doing every couple of days for water changes. I have just ordered some tweezers so will be using those shortly. 

It is mainly stems that don't stay at all. I was thinking the powder might give more grip.


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2012)

You should find that with tweezers they plant much more easily. With Aquasoil type substrates it's best to moisten the substrate not add much water, just enough for it to be damp then to plant all the plants then fill it up with water, this prevents stirring up the substrate and also prevents the plants from floating.


----------



## sebado (5 Sep 2012)

So back to my question.... should i go for powder or granules or does it make little difference?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

I prefer the powder substrate. Both planting and more aesthetically pleasing in a smaller aquarium.

I think the larger grain size looks less natural than the powder.


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2012)

Makes no difference to the plants, the choice is yours.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

Yeah just personal preference mate


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

Im just about to start up a triptych nano set up and was thinking exactly this. I think ill try the Amazonia powder. I was thinking about just using the Amazonia powder and not bothering with the sands etc. does anyone agree that for a short term project Amazonia powder will do? Im also not made of money


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2012)

If you're not made of money then columbo florabase is the better buy and in my honest opinion the better product. 

Which ever you buy, no base is needed what so ever, penac tourmaline powersand what ever else ada say you need, you don't they're all snake oil. The beauty of an all in one clay substrate, is that it's all in one, save your money do a little research on the barr report and your wallet will thank you for it.

Also, if you're using it then the size of the particles really doesn't matter because you won't see any of it for plants if you're not planting into it then you might as well use a cosmetic sand and tropicas base layer which is even cheaper still.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

Yeah Jack,
It will give a better scale compared to the standard Amazonia. Go for it!


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

but will this not throw my ph levels around? my aim os to breed crs you see? I cant even have them with mini lanscape rock because it throughs off the ph.. what you think?


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2012)

All clay substrates alter the PH? I don't understand your question? The TDS is what's important when breeding shrimp, the ph is largely irrelevant as I understand it and at any rate, crs' in the wild are from water that is essentially pure rainwater so a low ph/tds is desirable. Shrimp now will be a good place to read up or searching in the shrimp subforum.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

ADA amazonia as a shrimp substrate after left to cycle (4 weeks to get rid of any ammonia, unless using a seeded filter) would be second only to EBI Gold Shrimp soil. 

If you want tour CRS to thrive, go EBI Gold. Specifically designed for the purpose and held in very high regard for its water buffering qualities and length of life by a lot of people.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

I also have no doubt, that if you ever  need any info on shrimp keeping, that if you post a topic in FreshWaterShrimps Sponsor forum that they will help you no end. 

Also try :

Www.shrimpkeeping.com

Provided by Dincho on here, who is also  up on shrimp as you can see.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

A couple of shots of my very simple ADA mini M, using EBI Gold substrate. 

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

is this ebi gold nat or amazonia ? when was this pic taken mate are you doing a rescape ? lovely shrimp btw


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

Hey Tim mate,
Just took the shots right now. I took all the pebbles etc out of this a couple of weeks back. As the water quality had to be maintained a lot, which in turn possibly traumatises the shrimp.

Its EBI mate.

Excuse the pipework, Its hardly photogenic


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

looks class... i think EBI Gold substrate is the stuff to go for


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys. Its a little open or bare, but I love watching them.

When the moss fills out a lot, will be better. 

Good decision Jack, FWS stock it I believe.


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

fws?


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

freshwatershrimp! lol


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Excuse the pipework, Its hardly photogenic


clean it you lazy bugger   FWS do stock it and it is definately my substrate of choice if i set another shrimp tank up will look good once the moss fills in nat finicy little buggers crs shrimp and you have some stunning examples there mate


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

sweet sounds amazing... i will ask tho, once I order a 5l bag of black do you recommend i top it or base layer it with anything or will this just act as a complete substrate? will it hold onto gradient levels in my scaping? as in if i shape it will it not just flatten... do you just use this on its own?


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

its a complete substrate mate like ada florabase etc from what ive read if your gonna bank it up use plastic substrate supports to help keep it in place


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

*Substrate supports*

Yeah Jack, just Ebi Gold and your ready to go. 
I bought mine from Germany before it was available here. It was expensive at £30 delivered but this is the second tank its been used in. I dried it out after the first.

Yep as Tim states, use some plastic supports (cut some clear plastic sandwich boxes into strips and insert them vertically, to act as a 'Support' to hold substrate somewhat.

the stagger them (like a 5 on a dice) so you give plenty of hold to the substrate. 

Jack... If you don't mind me asking, Why have you got 3 Optiwhite cubes on eBay?


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

because I make them  I can do special requests too... y do you ask? thanks for the advice.. Ill definitely keep you posted


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

how clear is the glass mate any pics


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

well its optiwhite so its the clearest glass you can get! its 6mm sandblasted optiwhite glass. not your lower level 4mm optiwhite glass. I have no photos but I suppose I could take some? it will just look like a normal tank tho tbh. It needs something in it you know what I mean? but its very very good quality indeed. 10 points for working out it was me!  are you near plymouth? I do 2ft tanks too..  I have just picked up an order of glass and will be building this weekend so what I can do is gt some photos up when I have them built if you like..


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

pics are good mate get my optiwhite "squares" 40x40x30 made through my local ma cheaper than this but silicone work is large and glass still has a green tinge BUT they are a good price better clarity glass for a custom built tank at a reasonable price would be good


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

yeah well i get the glass from surrey not too far from you so if you were interested something could be arrange. ill try and sort out some photos when I have a few build. I can hold the glass straight and look at the sides and there is NO green tinge. I can see through the glass length ways almost. the cubes are 30 x 30 x 30cm but I have orders of 60 x 30 x 30cm also and they are going for 100 quid. I think people appreciate how cheap im doing them for..


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

wasnt knockin the price mate just interested in clarity and workmanship so couple of pics would be good mate please definately interested


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Sep 2012)

will do mate! give me till the weekend and ill get some up


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

I am very interested, I was wanting a 4 foot by 1 foot by 1 foot.

Dunno if you could do that


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Sep 2012)

I could do that but it would involve bracing as its just over what I usually do. I do 3x1x1 if your interested in those??


----------

